# what color is normal Cichlid poop?



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

what color is normal Cichlid poop?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

It can vary with what your feeding them. I feed NLS which is brown so mine have a tannish, brownish, reddish poop. In other words it can take on the color of there diet somewhat, but what you dont want is longer thread like thin white poop.

That is mucus from the intestine and not poop at all, which is a symptom of Bloat.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

ok thank you. My old food they pooped dark brown. Now with NLS it is a reddish brown. - I have to update my other post as I just saw one of the remaining fish trying to rub its side on the bottom of the tank several times.


----------

